# cheap parrot toys? home made parrot toys?



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

does anyone know anywhere that sells job lots of parrot toys for a decent price? 
also does anyone have any good enrichments idea's or idea's on homemade parrot toys, suitable for small birds such as conures to macaw sized bird? cheers!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wilkinsons used to do fairly cheap parrot toys, but their prices have gone up a bit lately. Mothercare/Early Learning Centre do the sort of teething baby toys that hang from cots and prams- they are quite tough and last for ages, plus the birds like the bright colours! :2thumb:

Mine are just as happy with loo roll centres, fruit tree twigs and cut and knotted short lengths of hemp rope.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I buy all my parrot toys from

Home - Scarletts

they are great  always arrive really quickly too!


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

just a thought like has already been mentioned baby toys are very sturdy i imagine you could pick some up cheap at car boots or even charity shops and then perhaps modify them maybe add some other things that parrots like to play with, hope this helps :blush:


----------



## Parrot Lady (Jan 17, 2012)

Kris Porter has some very useful ideas on her website for parrot enrichment.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks everyone! found a good one to be square suet feeders for garden birds, put fruit inside those! 
:2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Just be careful some metal is toxic to parrots


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

It amazes me that in this day and age there are still parrot toys that are made with rope or chains. These toys can only be used under supervision Otherwise there is a real risk of birds beaks or claws getting caught in the ropes or chains causing severe injury or death. I tend to purchase such toys and remove the chains/ropes for strips of untreated leather, which I get from 24parrots. 

Simple improvised ones for me are nuts hidden in rolled up newspaper and pushed through the bars. My bird spends hours foraging for the goodies inside. Also simply pushing toilet roll tubes (not tissue which can cause issues) through the bars and my bird just chewing them up, he loves it.


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

iv got 20 handmade wiffleballs you can have for £15 thats less than a £1 each :2thumb:









and iv got like 2ft plastic chain for making toys with -£2

a bag of 1000 polly beads -£4



im also selling a white cockatiel and cage for £65 : victory:


----------

